# I'm Worried About My Parrot Fish :( Possible Swim Bladder Disease?



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have had him or her for about 6 months and hes my favorite fish! Very sociable with people, and he does the dance in front of the glass every time i walk in the room for food :lol:

His most recent strange behavior began last night, when I was changing my aquarium background. He suddenly started freaking out, out of nowhere. He bolted around the aquarium and then began flashing up against aquarium decor. Afterwords he went back into hiding, but I couldn't help but notice his gills moving really fast. This went on for about an hour and I even caught him swimming into the air-stone current as if he was gasping for air. So freaking out, I lowered my water level about 4 inches to cause some surface agitation from my 2 HOB filters. His breathing then returned to normal. I don't understand how there would be a lack of oxygen... I have two 18 inch air wands with 50-70 gallon air pumps on each of them..

Water tests have come back perfect:

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Chlorine: 0
PH: 7.2
Alkalinity: 100mg/L
Hardness: 60mg/L

Water temperature is 78 degrees F

Anyway since the "freak out" last night, he has not been swimming right. Its not terrible, but I would say about 60% of the time he is making an effort to stay submerged nose down, but then every now and then he levels out. Whats going on? He is eating, but he doesn't like shelled peas... At what point should I put him in a hospital tank? If he does get worse, what other methods of treatment should I try? I think the best set up I would have for a hospital tank is a clear, 4ft Long X 2ft wide X 2ft Tall, Rubbermaid storage container.... would that be okay? I'll try to post a video later of his behavior if that helps. I hopes he's going to be okay! I am so attached to this fish, i would hate to lose him


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I would just leave him be and watch him closely for a few days instead of stressing him out more by moving him. He may have bashed himself against the glass or some decor. If there's no physical damage just give him a little time. Post a video if you can though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

jeaninel said:


> I think I would just leave him be and watch him closely for a few days instead of stressing him out more by moving him. He may have bashed himself against the glass or some decor. If there's no physical damage just give him a little time. Post a video if you can though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello, Thanks for responding!

I decided to let him be and he seems much better :-D I think I might know why he may be swimming with his nose down. The more and more I watch him, it doesn't look like he is struggling to stay submerged, but more so, he has developed a new-found obsession with the gravel :lol: For the first time ever, I witnessed him earlier doing some remodeling of his own, HAHA :lol:. He has now been taking pebbles, picking them up with his mouth, and swimming to random sides of the tank to them spit them out, its rather funny, but it leaves me with some questions that maybe someone could answer...?

I have read that Blood Parrots themselves are sterile since they are a Hybrid. However I have also read that during spawning they can sometimes act in strange ways. One the most common behaviors I have heard about during spawning is the so called "remodeling" I mentioned of above. However If I do not have any other Cichlids in the tank, why would he (or perhaps she) be exhibiting this behavior? Do they spawn by themselves. If anyone could chime in it would be much appreciated.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Many cichlids love to move the gravel. It may or may not be indicative of spawning behavior. I have had cichlids. (Firemouth, severum, angels) who would lay eggs without a mate. They usually will lay the eggs on a rock and I could tell when they were getting ready to because they would clean off their area of choice. Also, you should be able to see their ovipositor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

